# Nock high tear....FRUSTRATED!!!



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

You should be able to find your cam here.
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

^ yup. pretty much a straight edge/yard stick method that works.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The Solo cam is one easy cam to set rotation/timing. If the string is coming off the cam in a smooth line the rotation is fairly good. The Solo cam was perhaps the straightest nock travel cam going. Set nocking point to zero. Dump the 125 gr tips (my opinion) and try 100 grs to get things going. The Golden Key rest is still a great rest, but needs adjusted for spring tension so the arrow fairly floats - bob up and down when shaking the bow.

You were probably closer than you thought IF; Maybe you tried, but; If the broadheads hit low or high to field points, move nocking point accordingly. If broadheads hit left or right to field points, move arrow rest accordingly. You get both hitting together and you're pretty much tuned.....


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

have you tried shooting a bare shaft through the paper,,to make sure that the fleching isn't hitting something and kicking the arrow


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I think you are a bit underspined on your arrows. At 70 pounds and a 29" draw, you are too weak with a 125 grain point. What do you arrows measure? Regardless, I would screw in a 75 grain point and try that. I bet you'll find it improves the high tear problem.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

lzeplin said:


> have you tried shooting a bare shaft through the paper,,to make sure that the fleching isn't hitting something and kicking the arrow





Bert Colwell said:


> I think you are a bit underspined on your arrows. At 70 pounds and a 29" draw, you are too weak with a 125 grain point. What do you arrows measure? Regardless, I would screw in a 75 grain point and try that. I bet you'll find it improves the high tear problem.


agree with both, but would step down to 100g point first


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

lzeplin said:


> have you tried shooting a bare shaft through the paper,,to make sure that the fleching isn't hitting something and kicking the arrow


exactly what I was thinking

Blazers are tall to begin with plus your shooting them through a fixed rest. Not impossible, just tough. 
Like others said also, lose the 125gr points unless your hunting moose or something.


----------



## Dan'l (Feb 4, 2009)

Red44. Thanks for the link. From there I also found additional posts on the mathews forum that pretty much spells out exactly how to get the cam in time and the effects of making different adjustments to string and cable length / twists. I don't have enough posts to post the link, I'll try to include it later.

My cam was way out. Also still had a little cam lean. I've got everything right now, just waiting on next chance to get back to the paper. I suspect the tuning process should respond correctly to adjustments now.

I think some of you guys are on target with the spine, it is real close on the charts, but as mentioned in my first post, the tear wouldn't respond to reductions in draw weight or point weight. I think the cam timing was overriding everything else. Hopefully everything will come together now.

Thanks for the help.

Dan


----------

